

Switching from imperative to functional programming with games in Elm - Dobiasd
https://www.github.com/Dobiasd/articles/blob/master/switching_from_imperative_to_functional_programming_with_games_in_Elm.md

======
jwmerrill
Heads up for anyone trying to run the example code here: the syntax for
importing modules changed in Elm 0.15.

[https://github.com/elm-lang/elm-
compiler/blob/master/changel...](https://github.com/elm-lang/elm-
compiler/blob/master/changelog.md)

~~~
Dobiasd
Oh, thanks for reporting. This is fixed now. :)

